# Jigs



## dampeoples (Apr 17, 2007)

Was fishing Sunday, and wanted a crawfish looking jig, the fish at this lake tend to spit crawfish out in your livewell...so I opened my falcon jig box, and had like, oh, 5 or so jigs! I picked a pumpkin blue one and went on, but sat down today to fill my box back up, grabbed these 5 and some more not in the pics. I still dont' have a good variety, I tend to experiment, rather than make stuff that I need, but I come up with some killer skirt combos that way! Either way, here they are, need to make some more too, different sizes, most of the baits I had were 1/2oz, and one 3/4, no finesse stuff, which would have helped us out, maybe


----------



## Jim (Apr 17, 2007)

looking good! I like the white weed guard!


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 17, 2007)

They call that clear  These all have some clearcoat in the weedguards, I dipped them too far, and it ran up it, tough to pick out, so I just use them for me, I like a little stiffer weedguard.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

Would the white weed guard be too visible and matter?


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure sam, I've aleays tried to match the guard to the entire bait, and these do stick out, I'll know if I don't catch anything on them! They are whiter than they should be, with the clearcoat holding the strands together, but I figured i'd give it a shot, the others I didn't take pics of have dark guards.

I've got a few with red weedguards, made those after I had a strike king jig with a red hook and weedguard, and still caught fish on it.


----------

